

The Life of Dustin Curtis - benatkin
http://dcurt.is/the-life-of-dustin-curtis

======
bonchibuji
1 Second Everyday app tries to do something similar.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/1-second-
everyday/id58782354...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/1-second-
everyday/id587823548?mt=8)

